# Active fish became inactive



## Hockey390 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a fairly new tank that is fully cycled with 4 cichlids and a pleco. One of the fish is a red zebra that I've had for about 3 weeks. He was very active at first, in fact was chasing the other cichlids around being sort of agresive and eating fine. In the last 3-5 days he has become very lethargic and has been staying in one spot in the tank. Eating has became his last priority in fact even if food comes near there is literally no interest. The only change I've noticed in appearance is that there is a clear string of waste coming from the anus and a VERY slight fading of color. I've tapped the tank near him to see how is activity level is and when he swims he seems 100% fine, but something is off. Not old enough to be establishing a bed or protecting potential fry, just staying put.

I've tested my water and everything is where it should be, the rest of the fish are acting fine, filters are all functioning, I've got plenty of oxygen circulating in the tank... Just can't figure this one out.

Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hockey390 (Sep 4, 2010)

*More info...*

Hi All,

Last night the fish did the same thing; stayed in pretty much one spot even during feeding. I woke up during the night to check on the tank while all lights were off and the fish was out in a different spot, but still on the bottom. This morning I turned the timer off to see if it was a lighting thing. Although the room has a fair amount of daylight, with the tank light off the fish is out being just a little more active than it has been the last 3-5 days, but still staying near the bottom.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, right now this fish has me utterly confused. Should I put the fish in quarantine in another tank? Anything I can test for? Pictures required? I'm hoping someone will read this that has seen something similar *H2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You said his poop was clear and stringy? Was it also sort of white? Initially it just sounds like stress, but clear/white stringy poop can be a sign of internal parasites.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

have you added any chemicals, cleaned the tank with anything, or added any medication to the tank recently?


----------



## Hockey390 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes has had a long stringy white/cloudy looking poop. Also in the last two days I've noticed a fading of his color. I've noticed a couple dark spots towards the rear near his tail and tonight noticed a dark spot between his eyes on what would be the forehead. I have not added any chemicals, etc, but I have done two 25% water changes in the last 2 weeks. I normally let fish run their course with things, but if anyone thinks this is a parasite that could harm the other fish I want to get him out asap..

Thanks


----------



## Hockey390 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

In case there were any followers that also encountered, I found the following: i think my fish has a parasite - Cichlid Forums . This appears to be the same issue I've been having and will attempt to nurse the fish and possibly whole tank back using the suggested methods in that thread. *fingers crossed*. Just trying to figure out how to get a hold of the the medication without a prescription.. Hopefully one of the LPS's will have something!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

good luck!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some have found garlic good for internal parasites. 

Most fish sleep on the bottom of the tank at night so if you turn on the light it's normal that they are pale and sitting on the bottom, not during the day though.


----------



## Hockey390 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fish died during the night


----------



## Hockey390 (Sep 4, 2010)

After the death of the red zebra I decided to make sure there were no lingering parasites or infected fish. I picked up Jungle's Anti-Parasite medicated food as well as lifeguard's all-in-on water treatment tablets. I check to make sure they could be used at the same time to avoid any issues. The issue I'm running into is that my other fish have an appetite, but they just hate this food. Would it be better to just stick to the water treatment and keep feeding the fish their normal food? Every time I've fed them they make a first attempt at eating the pellets but spit them out almost right away. The food says feed exclusively for 3 days, but I'd be lucky if one of them ate more than a total of 2 pellets in the last 3 feedings. Should I push forward and finish out the 3 day cycle or just get them fed? They are acting hungry... Even tried grinding the pellets up to get them to suck them up quick.. no luck.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

just keep using the medication. One thing that is very bad is not finishing the treatment. it can potentially lead to medication resistant parasites. they'll be fine for a few days eating minimally. So just keep goin


----------

